# WECA



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

Deeegzz said:


> Hey guys,
> Im starting my WECA 104 class soon and just wanted to post here and see if anyone else has taken this program and what they thought of it.
> 
> I work full time as an installer and do online classes twice a week.
> Its been insanely helpful for me and I’ve learned a lot.


I did the 100 and 200 series before getting into the union, it was better than nothing but also seriously lacking.

If you're comfortable learning out of a text book on your own you could supplement their course work and still come out more knowledgeable than a good few electricians I've run into.


----------



## Deeegzz (Apr 5, 2021)

ZacharyBob said:


> I did the 100 and 200 series before getting into the union, it was better than nothing but also seriously lacking.
> 
> If you're comfortable learning out of a text book on your own you could supplement their course work and still come out more knowledgeable than a good few electricians I've run into.


Yeah, I’ll definitely agree with you that it’s lacking.
You pretty much go over everything on your own and they just go over the answers. Lol.

the company I work for reimburses 75% of the class fee when I get an A so it’s hard to decide to go to another program lol.

I tend to learn fairly well on my own so the online course is going well so far. Depends on what instructor you get as well


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Deeegzz said:


> Yeah, I’ll definitely agree with you that it’s lacking.
> You pretty much go over everything on your own and they just go over the answers. Lol.
> 
> the company I work for reimburses 75% of the class fee when I get an A so it’s hard to decide to go to another program lol.
> ...


did you ever get a chance to go back to the house with the crazy voltages?


----------



## Deeegzz (Apr 5, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> did you ever get a chance to go back to the house with the crazy voltages?


unfortunately I did not but I’ve been in contact with the person who has. He’s found three buried junction boxes in the yard so far that were ran outside in the yard. 

everything is up and running for now but they’re still trying to get everything properly wired.
Seems that on the property there used to be two separate houses which is now one. In the process of combining the two homes into one. they spliced things together that were coming from different panels.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Deeegzz said:


> unfortunately I did not but I’ve been in contact with the person who has. He’s found three buried junction boxes in the yard so far that were ran outside in the yard.
> 
> everything is up and running for now but they’re still trying to get everything properly wired.
> Seems that on the property there used to be two separate houses which is now one. In the process of combining the two homes into one. they spliced things together that were coming from different panels.


a very common situation for that scenario; joining two houses
i have seen it myself


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Not just houses. Office buildings and sometimes those 1 story micro malls where there is a lot of tenant turnovers sometimes removing demise walls to increase a tenants floor space the wiring gets mixed up as well. Especially offices are prone to these errors by either the lazy or the incompetent.


----------

